

We Love Trailing Whitespaces - darthdeus
https://github.com/discourse/core/pull/12

======
lutusp
I can't believe people think they need a dedicated project to remove trailing
whitespace from source files. Let's wait and see if it appears at the Apple
store for $39.95.

What happened to the time-honored Unix tradition of creating your own filters
crafted from bits of trivial, specialized code? Or, in this case, applying
existing tools like sed?

